# Bass Lake - WPAFB



## AngelofDeath (Apr 12, 2013)

Went out to Bass Lake, first time I have fished this lake since being here in Dayton and at WPAFB. Had to purchase basically another license which sort of kept me away at first. Well purchased it, and am allowed to take a guest each time I go. So after the gym with my buddy, I asked if he wanted to go. He was down, and he is def. not a fisherman...however I am working on it. He caught his first largemouth bass off a tiki wave worm. He was working a spinner when we first got there, so I wanted to slow him down a little bit, and put something a little more enticing in front of the fish. Its nothing huge, but he was happy...and I was really happy for him. I was wearing my gopro the whole time...still new to me...so please forgive the sound... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kymjkafHGv8[/ame]

Thanks


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

nice catch for him,there are alot of smaller bass that hang out around that little dock.when the water is real clear you can see them swiming around.im sure there are some nice ones over by those pads in the restriced area.ive caught a few decent ones over in the back twin lakes in the one closest to the road


----------

